# Remington 870 Drilled & Tapped....



## HD28 (Aug 23, 2014)

Finally bit the bullet and got the nerve up to have my Remington 870 turkey gun drilled and tapped for a scope mount. Used the saddle mount for a while, but too bulky. Anywho, I took it to Moss Firearms in Jasper, GA and he did a really good job! I also had him Cerakote the ejector bolt while he had it too as the blueing had worn bad from much turkey head shootin'. Turned out nice. He seems to know his stuff.


----------



## dwinsor (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a remington SM that I use a saddle mount on because remington recommended against drilling and tapping it.  Are the newer remingtons allowed to drill and tap according to remington.  The saddle mount works great, does slightly mar the receiver and I don't like using it in the rain because I don't like taking off the saddle mount to clean the bolt, trigger assy and breach area, I would think I would have to re-zero after putting the saddle mount back on.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 23, 2014)

My 870 with the saddle mount does not change zero when I take it on and off.  For several years, I only had one gun and I would change parts around based on what I was hunting.  I would always shoot it once with a turkey shell in early March, just to make sure.  In the past few years, I've just left it set up, choke and all, because I now have another gun to hunt other species with.


----------



## goblr77 (Aug 24, 2014)

dwinsor said:


> I have a remington SM that I use a saddle mount on because remington recommended against drilling and tapping it.  Are the newer remingtons allowed to drill and tap according to remington.  The saddle mount works great, does slightly mar the receiver and I don't like using it in the rain because I don't like taking off the saddle mount to clean the bolt, trigger assy and breach area, I would think I would have to re-zero after putting the saddle mount back on.



Tapping doesn't hurt the receiver at all if done properly. I've done several. Remington isn't going to recommend any type of mods to their guns. Use a torque driver to secure the base screws to specs and you'll be fine. Over torquing could strip the threads and cause issues.


----------



## HD28 (Aug 24, 2014)

goblr77 said:


> Tapping doesn't hurt the receiver at all if done properly. I've done several. Remington isn't going to recommend any type of mods to their guns. Use a torque driver to secure the base screws to specs and you'll be fine. Over torquing could strip the threads and cause issues.



Exactly. Torqued and Loctite on screws.


----------



## HD28 (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally got my scope mounted after my in/pd torque screwdriver arrived (very handy tool!). 
Konus 2.5 x 32 fixed power shotgun scope with diamond reticle. Burris Zee rings.
Ring base screws at 30 in/pds w/ blue Loctite and scope ring cap screws at 20 in/pds. Very happy with the setup! Took me a few years to work up the nerve to get base installed, but glad I finally did. Ready to smash some more knoggins!


----------



## HD28 (Sep 21, 2014)

Here is the measurement I took from a friends factory drilled 870 to use for mine. Had the gunsmith match this for first hole centerline from front edge of receiver. Thought I'd post in case someone needed it.


----------

